# Snake ID from Tumbarumba NSW



## Goldie74 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, apologies for the poor picture quality. A friend recently showed me these pictures of a snake she photographed in a camp ground in Tumbarumba NSW. She said the snake had bright yellow ventral scales and a very distinct & defined red lateral stripe. 1m + in length. I only have Cogger to ID but was unsuccessful. Any ideas?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu (Sep 24, 2014)

Its a copperhead ,change scientific names like underpants but is probably austrelaps superbus.


----------



## Goldie74 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the ID mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thals (Sep 25, 2014)

Highlands Copperhead (_Austrelaps ramsayi)_


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2014)

Highlands Copperhead (_Austrelaps ramsayi_).
Reasons for ID: relatively large size with relatively small head that is indistinct from the neck.
Colouration i.e dark steely grey/olive brown that is low gloss/matt with distinct pale yellow paraventral stripe, bordered above by a reddish, lower lateral stripe.
If you look closely, there are black margins on the yellow scales that form a thin black stripe in between that scales.
Last but not least is the locality, which essentially eliminates the similar looking Lowlands Copperhead, which is usually found further south and as far as I know not recorded near Tumbarumba.


----------



## zulu (Sep 25, 2014)

Cogger has separated them this time around LOL


----------



## Goldie74 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys.. info passed on to the photographer..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

